# CANON Q8200A



## rob w

I READ THAT A CANON Q8200A IS A CLONE OR A KNOCK-OFF AND NOT A REAL CANON. ANYBODY? THANKS.


----------



## jbylake

rob w said:


> I READ THAT A CANON Q8200A IS A CLONE OR A KNOCK-OFF AND NOT A REAL CANON. ANYBODY? THANKS.


 We just went through this in another thread.  Google, or Bing would be a great tool to use, but I did it for you.  It's a Focus Free, fixed lens toy.  Came with different model numbers but it's all the same thing.  Don't know if Canon liscensed them or not, but I really, really doubt it, since one of the google results listed them as "siezed".

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## compur

Correct.  A very cheaply made camera made to appear like an SLR
(it wasn't) and using the Canon logo without authorization.  

Was also sold under the name "Olympia" and probably others.


----------

